# Arden Blue Corsa VXR on the "Rig" Photoshoot



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Not the best edits but here they are!!!


IMG_8663 edit by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_8667 edit by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_8664 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Nice - what rig setup do you have? Thinking of building one myself.

Is this your first go? How easy is it to clone the rig out?

Assuming you roll'd the car to minimise shake? 

Have you thought about getting a CPL Filter?

Sorry for all the questions - I am seriously thinking of getting into this in 2013...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice in deed


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Love it


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

EddieB said:


> Nice - what rig setup do you have? Thinking of building one myself.
> 
> Is this your first go? How easy is it to clone the rig out?
> 
> ...


Second go, Photoshop CS6 has an auto clone tool!

Nope first gear let clutch out

CPL Filter?

I made the rig out of a old gazeebo leg and jubilee clipped a tripod to it!

Vice with suction cup to attach to the bonnet or body panels


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

B17BLG said:


> Second go, Photoshop CS6 has an auto clone tool!
> 
> Nope first gear let clutch out
> 
> ...


Circular Polariser = CPL 

Sounds very DIY to me - not sure i'd want my 7d + glass on that! lol


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

The first one is the best shot for me, #2 is really distorted & #3 is too tight in the frame for my liking


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

EddieB said:


> Circular Polariser = CPL
> 
> Sounds very DIY to me - not sure i'd want my 7d + glass on that! lol


http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=490505

DIY is best!

I protect my 500D by tying a carrier bag around it full of bubble wrap 

It cost me £15 apposed to the massive amount manfrotto try and charge!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Fantastic shot well done


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

AshD said:


> The first one is the best shot for me, #2 is really distorted & #3 is too tight in the frame for my liking


When you say #2 is distorted what do you mean mate? The Subject (car) looks fairly sharp to me and obviously the background is blurred as the car is moving!

Thanks Ben


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

steview said:


> Fantastic shot well done


Thanks Bud


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

B17BLG said:


> When you say #2 is distorted what do you mean mate? The Subject (car) looks fairly sharp to me and obviously the background is blurred as the car is moving!
> 
> Thanks Ben


The car just looks too 'fat'.

Love the first shot.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Scotty B said:


> The car just looks too 'fat'.
> 
> Love the first shot.


Ahhh wide angle lense then!

Cheers buddy


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

B17BLG said:


> When you say #2 is distorted what do you mean mate? The Subject (car) looks fairly sharp to me and obviously the background is blurred as the car is moving!
> 
> Thanks Ben


The car is plenty sharp enough, but because you were shooting with a wide-angle lens, it's altered how the outer edges of the car appear in the photo 

Can't really think how to describe it, but it's almost like a ball rather than a cube, in that it's "pulled" the edges further away from the lens... if that makes any sense what so ever? lol


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

AshD said:


> The car is plenty sharp enough, but because you were shooting with a wide-angle lens, it's altered how the outer edges of the car appear in the photo
> 
> Can't really think how to describe it, but it's almost like a ball rather than a cube, in that it's "pulled" the edges further away from the lens... if that makes any sense what so ever? lol


Yeah, we were trying to get the car with a kind of popping out at you effect!

All a learning process


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Distortion is warping of an image(usually outer edges of image with wide angle) i don't think it's that bad here......nice photos


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

cheers bud


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

B17BLG said:


> Not the best edits but here they are!!!
> 
> 
> IMG_8664 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


Sorry being a noob when it comes to this technique....are both cars moving and you have a low shutter speed??

What's the correct terminology for this technique...let me know and I will go google it


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

There is a crane attached to the car Nick. It's called a car photography rig.

So car was movingat around 2-3MPH on a 1.3" Shutter speed and then photoshopped the rig out! I will post a pre edit photo for you now


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

IMG_8663 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Some more too


IMG_8676 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_8682-Recovered by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_8706 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_8721 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ahhh I see cheers Ben 

Looks like a monster....think I will stick to hanging out the back of an estate car


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> Ahhh I see cheers Ben
> 
> Looks like a monster....think I will stick to hanging out the back of an estate car


Welcome bud!

Its made from a gazeebo leg jubilee clipped to a tripod.

Attached to the car via a Vice with suction cup base and dent remover and plenty of QD on hand :lol:

All in all cost me 23p for jubilee clips as I had none big enough :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Bargain!!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh and photoshop, but again free of charge


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Some nice shots there mate! 

Will add you on Flickr.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks buddy


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice car mate. Eye spy a burg splitter too


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

cheers mate, the Arden isn't mine but the Burg is 

Yep he bought the NRE splitter before prices when stupid high for them


----------



## johnnykimble (Jan 14, 2013)

stunning car and pics


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks mate


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Love the first one!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

cheers


----------

